# Visa - Medical Report??



## debbyhope

Hi All,

I am currently trying to apply for a temporal permit/spouse visa. My husband's from SA and we currently reside in the UK. We got married in SA 3 years ago.
I am hoping to move to SA in 6 months time. I am originally from Namibia.
I was going throught the visa requirements for the application on the UK South African Embassy website 
They have asked for Medical & Radiological Reports.
My doctor said he could write a medical report but wanted to know excatly what they need. A medical report could mean anything and the website doesnt specify.
Also, I beleive that a radiological report referrs to a TB Xray, is this correct?
I read on one of the forums that they sometimes accept TB skin test results. Is this true?
Sorry for bombarding you with so many questions but I would love to hear from anybody how can help.


----------



## Guest

Hi

There are prescribed forms that need to be completed for the medical and the radiological reports. There has been talk on various forums about the TB skin test, however from my experience neither Home Affairs nor the SA embassy care much for it. They will want the prescribed forms completed.

The medical check is a general checkup by your GP.

Hope this helps.


----------



## bokbabe

debbyhope said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am currently trying to apply for a temporal permit/spouse visa. My husband's from SA and we currently reside in the UK. We got married in SA 3 years ago.
> I am hoping to move to SA in 6 months time. I am originally from Namibia.
> I was going throught the visa requirements for the application on the UK South African Embassy website
> They have asked for Medical & Radiological Reports.
> My doctor said he could write a medical report but wanted to know excatly what they need. A medical report could mean anything and the website doesnt specify.
> Also, I beleive that a radiological report referrs to a TB Xray, is this correct?
> I read on one of the forums that they sometimes accept TB skin test results. Is this true?
> Sorry for bombarding you with so many questions but I would love to hear from anybody how can help.


My husband and I are moving to SA in 2 weeks :clap2: and we have just gone through the whole temporary/permanent residence (spousal) thing. Our GP filled in the prescribed form (with a bit of hassle, which you will see if you have searched through the posts) and charged £30 and then they referred us to the local hospital for the chest x ray which cost £45. It was quite straightforward and accepted by the embassy. You will need to prove a 5 year reationship though, we were lucky, as have been married for 5 years and so it was straightforward. We did the criminal record thing through our local police constabulary's data protection office and it cost £10.

Hope that helps!


----------



## debbyhope

Thank you for your responses (bokbabe & joaschim) you have been of great help.

Please can you advise where I can get the *GP prescribed form*? I have searched this website but cant find it.

I am hoping to send my application soon but 1st I have to get a TB xray which will cost me £95.00 (oh no!!)

Once that's sorted we can plan our move to sunny Pretoria


----------



## Guest

You will not find them on this website. If you send me your email address via a private message, I can try to send them to you.


----------



## ShisaBoy

*Proof of 5 Year Relationship?*



bokbabe said:


> My husband and I are moving to SA in 2 weeks :clap2: and we have just gone through the whole temporary/permanent residence (spousal) thing. Our GP filled in the prescribed form (with a bit of hassle, which you will see if you have searched through the posts) and charged £30 and then they referred us to the local hospital for the chest x ray which cost £45. It was quite straightforward and accepted by the embassy. *You will need to prove a 5 year reationship* though, we were lucky, as have been married for 5 years and so it was straightforward. We did the criminal record thing through our local police constabulary's data protection office and it cost £10.
> 
> Hope that helps!



Hi, I am a US citizen, and my wife is a South African citizen. We met about 11 months ago and got married just last month in South Africa. I am now preparing to apply to the SA Embassy for my Spousal Permit and work endorsement with hopes of moving there in July 2011. I'm a little worried now that you say we must show proof of a 5 year relationship...? Is this 5 year requirement for permanent residence or temporary residence? Thanks!


----------



## Guest

ShisaBoy said:


> Hi, I am a US citizen, and my wife is a South African citizen. We met about 11 months ago and got married just last month in South Africa. I am now preparing to apply to the SA Embassy for my Spousal Permit and work endorsement with hopes of moving there in July 2011. I'm a little worried now that you say we must show proof of a 5 year relationship...? Is this 5 year requirement for permanent residence or temporary residence? Thanks!


Hi

The *5 years are required for the Permanent Residency* application. There is no prescribed length for the tempoaray residency application. 

Key requirement for the temporary Spousal Relationship is proof of shared financial responsibilities. Proof of cohabitation has become the key requirement these days for the temporary residency appliction.


----------



## millspeed88

Hi Joaschim I am currently tryng to obtain a permanent visa for South Africa. I need the forms for the
medical and for the radiological report. I noticed on your site that you are able to send them
and would bee very happy if you could do this for me.



Look forward to hearing from you,

Kind regards,


Sue Campbell


----------



## Johanna

millspeed88 said:


> Hi Joaschim I am currently tryng to obtain a permanent visa for South Africa. I need the forms for the
> medical and for the radiological report. I noticed on your site that you are able to send them
> and would bee very happy if you could do this for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Look forward to hearing from you,
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> 
> Sue Campbell


Joaschim has not posted here for quite a while.

There are downloadable forms here: 
South African Downloadable Forms


----------



## Johanna

Medical certificate:
http://www.southafrica-newyork.net/homeaffairs/forms/medical.pdf

Radiological report:

http://www.southafrica-newyork.net/homeaffairs/forms/bi806.pdf


----------



## WhenweB

Thank you for the useful link which I hope you don't mind but I have printed the forms off too. Would it just be my husband who would be needing this (applying for SA Perm Residency) or would I need it for myself and 8 year old daughter too? My daughter is allergic to peanuts and has to carry and epipen so not sure if this will pose a problem? Thanks Brenda


----------



## Saartjie

WhenweB said:


> Thank you for the useful link which I hope you don't mind but I have printed the forms off too. Would it just be my husband who would be needing this (applying for SA Perm Residency) or would I need it for myself and 8 year old daughter too? My daughter is allergic to peanuts and has to carry and epipen so not sure if this will pose a problem? Thanks Brenda


You only need these if you are applying for a permit so if you are not applying for a permit for your daughter then she does not need one and you do not need one either.


----------



## WhenweB

Saartjie said:


> You only need these if you are applying for a permit so if you are not applying for a permit for your daughter then she does not need one and you do not need one either.


Excellent - thank you. Have a good weekend.


----------



## LegalMan

Home Affairs, and now VFS (Visa Facilitation Services) does not like or want people printing forms and bringing them in - often these forms are wrong or old. The quoted New York SA mission's website links are probably a good bet though.


----------

